# Speedcubing in Kelowna, BC, Canada



## garcijo (Jun 12, 2012)

Are there any cubers from Kelowna, BC?
Probably I'll be around the city during vacations and it would be nice meeting more people


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 12, 2012)

As far as I know, most cubers in BC live in the Vancouver area. They have cube meetings once in a while, so you could try to make one of those if you can.


----------



## ojohn (Dec 2, 2012)

I found a member from kelowna i dont know if he is interested in meeting you his names kevster270


----------



## timeless (Dec 2, 2012)

Ive been to several cube meets in the vancouver area, ask Meep since hes delegate


----------



## ojohn (Feb 4, 2013)

*Kelowna speedcubing*

I am trying to get a kelowna competition started, if interested in entering or know anyone who would, either private message me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 4, 2013)

Kelowna BC?

I suggest you contact Meep and CanadianCubing about it.


----------

